# problems feeding 2nd & 4th round



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

I have a Winchester XTR Model 70 .223 which was converted from a .222 sometime in its life. I can't feasibly fill a magazine with factory ammo because its not big enough to fit the .223 cartridges, so I can only fill it with three at a time. If using handloads though, when the bullets are seated 1mm lower than standard it can fill up all 5.

Thats a bit of background information. This is where I have a problem. No matter what ammo I use in it, it usually 9but not always) seems to have trouble feeding the 2nd round and the 4th round from the magazine, i.e. the left hand lip of it must have a problem. The bolt begins to push the cartridge in the right direction but it won't feed into the chamber, it seems to just jam on the area around the chamber, sometimes it just flicks right out and onto the ground. I understand its hard to judge without seeing the gun but i was wondering if anyone else had ever had a similar problem, or if anyone had any advice as to what to do. Should I take it to a gunsmith, or is there something I can do myself to fix the problem? Cheers.


----------



## Stealth (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd take it to a gun smith if it occurs with all ammo. Just my $0.02


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You could polish the ramp and see...


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

why not just get a new magazine and see if that solves the problems?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Without seeing the rifle and what it does, I would guess that you have already identified the problem, something to do with the left lip of the magazine. Can't be sure without seeing it. I would take it to a good gunsmith and have him look it over. Good luck!

huntin1


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

One other possibility is that the shoulder is not contacting the rise in the follower correctly. This you could check by simply playing with a little epoxy. Add epoxy to the follower, and move the high spot back about 1/8 inch and see if that lifts the nose as you push the cartridge forward. If that works you can add a more permanent solution by using silver solder. If the follower is metal. I have had model 70s with metal and with plastic followers. If the cartridge is already striking high the only thing you can do is replace the follower. It is so thin that trying to grind a new shape to the follower will only grind through it.


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

I'm taking it into the gun shop where I work tomorrow to get the boys to have a look at it but I think I might just sell it. It will better suit a bench rest shooter than me, because a benchrest shooter will not have the need to fill up the magazine, and he will probably appreciate how darn heavy the thing is  . I'm eyeing up a brand new Weatherby Vanguard .223 blued synthetic, they are ridiculously cheap in Australia now, come with free Leupold rings and mounts and I'll be able to hook up a good deal on a scope. So that will be dependent on if I can sell my current 223, hopefully all will go well! Thanks for the advice chaps


----------

